
µTorrent for Mac released - nickb
http://mac.utorrent.com/beta/
======
tdavis
µTorrent gets a lot of praise, and for all I know rightly so, but I am curious
about the advantages of µTorrent on Mac over _Transmission_. Glancing at the
feature list, it seems like they're pretty equivalent.

~~~
rufo
In my personal tests, uTorrent running in Crossover on my Mac gets about
25%-50% higher transfer speeds than Transmission, and connects to peers
faster.

~~~
moxy
Hm. A sample size of one.

~~~
jwilliams
What did you expect, a double blind test published in a peer reviewed journal?

------
muitocomplicado
Nice release, but looks like there's a lot of features missing in this beta,
like Labels, RSS, etc.

------
JeffJenkins
I'm using Opera's built in client. It doesn't have many bells and whistles,
but I rarely download torrents and it's already there.

------
PStamatiou
that's nice but nothing beats newsgroups + unison

~~~
jrnkntl
sabnzbd+ beats the hell out of unison.

~~~
jeresig
Huh... you're right, it looks totally awesome. I've been using Unison for a
while and have been... less than excited about it. I'll have to try this right
away.

------
jmtame
Don't forget that torrents are useless if an ISP blocks them, like Comcast did
with BitTorrent (and is currently appealing).

Please remember to support the Internet Freedom Preservation Act of 2008.

~~~
tdavis
We have Comcast and I've found that if I limit the upload to less than 50% of
the cap the system never reacts.

------
ericb
I know very little about torrents, aside from having tried a client once or
twice. Is there any aspect of the way the torrent-ing process deals with files
that reduces the chance of also getting a virus with the download? It seems
like "official" torrents of say intrepid ibex are probably fine, but is other
random content just as risky as it was on kazaa, etc?

~~~
eggnet
First, you download a small .torrent file. That small file contains the hash
of the contents as well as a hash of each segment of the contents of the final
data. If you trust the source of the .torrent file then it doesn't matter who
you connect to to get any portion of the actual torrent. Each segment of the
file you receive is checked against a hash and the entire final data is also
checked against a hash.

~~~
litewulf
But to answer the original question: yes it is just as risky.

But because people are all uploading and downloading the same file (if they
used the same torrent), bad files are negatively reinforced and good files
positively.

------
maximilian
How does "Limit upload rate automatically" work? What does it limit it to?
What kind of algorithm do they use?

~~~
sah
Newer versions of uTorrent have features designed to maximize its bandwidth
usage while getting out of the way of other network traffic, so that it
doesn't monopolize your connection. Not much has been written about that stuff
so far, but some of it is pretty interesting technology. There's a little bit
of info in this forum thread:

<http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=49813>

------
thomasmallen
Doesn't work. Tried to associate my Torrent files to open in uTorrent, and
when I opened them Finder locked up and just closed the file's window. Back to
Transmission; I like the minimal UI in uTorrent, too bad it doesn't work yet.

------
Feynman
D'oh! Intel only! :/

